# State-wide achery deer



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So since they are making archery hunters choose a region i thought it would be interesting to see where ya'll have decided to go? 

I personally have chosen the central region because i can hunt all 3 hunts, and i have some access for some good bow and rifle huntin. (Thats the main reason anyways)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Central for me...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking like central for me too! Great that means 100% of hunters will be putting in for the central region if it keeps going this way. 

I hear great things about the northern herd!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm one of the southern archery boys (Enoch) and, for the 1st time in 20 years, I put in for the Southern *rifle* hunt (Southern Archery as my 2nd choice) so I won't add to the perceived overcrowding and so that I will be able to actually hunt with my son and 13 year old granddaughter if she's up to it (long story). I've gone with them in the past, but never carried a rifle tag. It'll be fun!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Northern, that way if I never get out I am not missing anything!

Sounds like Central is where the action is.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Central, as always. If I draw LE elk, I'll have to switch to SE.

I think the rifle hunters will pay a price for this by increased odds in their draw due to a percentage of bowhunters who will switch to rifle, knowing they can likely still get a bow permit if they don't draw. Could cost some central rifle hunters an additional year with no tag. We'll see.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Northeastern for me. Might not get to hunt so much doring the 19 days. But that ok .Im hoping there will be less hunter up there this year. good luck all in the draws and on yoru hunts.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Southern. Been same spot 46 years.. Must be a BUNCH of em down that way? Changed it to a 7 day gun hunt!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been bowhunting the same spot in the Southern region for 22 years so it was a southern archery tag for me on my Lifetime licence. I planned on being able to hunt around home in Tooele after the opeing week but with the changes to the statewide archery and the shorter season in the Tooele area my hunt will be just the first week unless i hunt the wasatch or try another spot.

Mark


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Southeastern


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Northeastern, same as the last 6 years. Hopefully less people there this year. Just have to get back in away from all the wheelers and road hunters.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Looking like central for me too! Great that means 100% of hunters will be putting in for the central region if it keeps going this way.
> 
> I hear great things about the northern herd!


why not northeastern?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be doing the Northeastern. Been doing it for 5 years now.


MeanGene and dkhntrdstn what areas do you hunt in? I do the big Soapstone area.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> I'll be doing the Northeastern. Been doing it for 5 years now.
> 
> MeanGene and dkhntrdstn what areas do you hunt in? I do the big Soapstone area.


I start out at Taylor,then hunt around oaks park


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm kickin around the idea of putting in for Northeastern so I can chase elk and deer in the same area but I might just do central and forget about getting an elk tag.... I don't know. It really depends on how soon I can get up to the areas I want to hunt to take a peek. If I find elk in central, then I'll buy that tag.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck to all


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like central for me too! Great that means 100% of hunters will be putting in for the central region if it keeps going this way.
> ...


Because the **** state screwed me royally on my hunt. Low Buck to doe numbers in the northeast in the Vernal area my ass. Last year I saw over 40%. So now that they shortened it, I figure I'll hunt out here. I don't head that way till the last two weeks of the hunt for elk. Believe me BH3 i'm not happy about it.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

SE. I live close to 3 different regions so it will be nice to be statewide the last 2 wks.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade"z5oc8tq]Looking like central for me too! Great that means 100% of hunters will be putting in for the central region if it keeps going this way.
> ...


Because the **** state screwed me royally on my hunt. Low Buck to doe numbers in the northeast in the Vernal area my ass. Last year I saw over 40%. So now that they shortened it, I figure I'll hunt out here. I don't head that way till the last two weeks of the hunt for elk. Believe me BH3 i'm not happy about it.[/quotez5oc8tq]

Where is the boundary that it applies to? I figured I would was ok with the area I hunt


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No they've gone to a shortened season, for Deer.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

South slope side around Phelps Brook.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No they've gone to a shortened season, for Deer.


thats some sh*t, I already put in for it. I guess I could go towards the gorge more.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

jahan said:


> Southeastern


What area Jahan? I grew up down there and hunt it alot?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Southeastern for me.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> Northern, that way if I never get out I am not missing anything!
> 
> Sounds like Central is where the action is.


I will show you what you are missing out on. When I get back from one of my trips in July I will post up some picks. Most of it will probably be mountain maggets, but there will be a few good sized bucks hangin around up there.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

if i put in itll be northern because i have a fairly large amount of private property i have access to that has a few nice buckx..... that is if the winter didnt get to them


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Southeast for me.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Northeastern for me


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to keep the $10.00 app. fee in my pocket rather than send it to nevada. :evil: Then wait and see if I draw a LE tag. When I get my unsuccessful letter :shock: I will buy a over the counter Southern tag. Hope this doesn't back fire on me and they sell out all the Southern tags through the drawing.

Allen


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

yak4fish said:


> I'm going to keep the $10.00 app. fee in my pocket rather than send it to nevada. :evil: Then wait and see if I draw a LE tag. When I get my unsuccessful letter :shock: I will buy a over the counter Southern tag. Hope this doesn't back fire on me and they sell out all the Southern tags through the drawing.
> 
> Allen


Since there are no regional quotas (this year) and you can pick whichever region you want, all you have to worry about is whether or not the state quota (16,000?) is sold through the drawing. It hasn't in the past, but don't bet the farm on it this year!


----------

